# Can I get rid of a motor's capacitor and operate it safely with a motor speed contol?



## aleq (May 17, 2010)

I have a 120 V, AC motor, 5.5 Amp that has a capacitor on it and I want to control it's speed with this controller (The Speedster) but the capacitor overheats. Would it be safe to operate this motor without the capacitor to avoid overheating it?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

